# fishing at little creek



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone here ever fished at Little Creek Base????? If so,can ya give me directions on where to fish on the base?????what kind of fish can be caught there??????and.....what is the best baits for that place?????


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i 2nd that request...lol


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

to be honest i dont know if you can fish there. with all them ships in there, the navy and uscg boats are always riding around out there and ive never seen anyone fishing. just heading to the marinas


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I was told a few years ago that there is NO fishing allowed from the beach at Little Creek.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

the mp's ran me off this weekend, but if you can bypass them . it's good fishing. Location by boat launch and bridge.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Fishing @ JEB Little Creek*

Fishing is only allowed at Lake Bradford. i've caught a few descent bass from there. VA freshwater license is required but not monitored... unless Base police asks for it. 

the beach is closed due for spec ops training. 

you are not allowed to fish at the marina by Gate 1.

and of course access to the base is for active duty/ retirees/ reservists/ and gov't civillians only. the only exception is if you are escorted on base by active duty personell and a retiree(red or blue base sticker). gov't civillians (green or white stickers) cannot bring civillians on board the base.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

my buddy and i went out there earlier and nailed trout and striper one night, the key is be in a BOAT!


----------

